# dihydroboldenone, dhb, 1-testosterone cycle questions.



## leo74 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys I'm wondering if anybody has experience with this compound. I want to run eq and some other compounds in an "athletic" cycle I posted a few weeks ago. I started reading about this compound and it sparked interest having a short Half-Life compared to eq. It sounds like it has effects similar to eq or primo but I can't find allot of information of guys that use it. It is a little pricey but sounds like a lower dose eq or primo will give similar results.

Does anybody think you can use this as a sort of shorter ester version of eq? It sounds appealing because I can't get short ester eq and I hear some people have issues with short eq anyway. I just prefer the idea of maybe a 12 week cycle of dhb rather than 16+ with eq PLUS a month waiting for it long Half-Life to clear. Does anybody have ANY information they can share about this compound?

Please and thank you!


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a buddy who loves it, but then I ran it and it did not impress me. I went for 10 weeks with it and just bailed because it seemed to do so little for me. Its not something that will hit hard and fast in anyone though as far as I know. As far as short ester, no not a short ester, it may be a little less than Boldenone undecanoate but its still cypionate so certainly not a short ester.  If you have run and respond very well to EQ you will probably like 1 test cyp .  I do not find it to be similar to primo though.


----------



## leo74 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks brother!! Well I said short ester but your right. Im speaking in terms of time for 700mg/week of undecylenate to clear for pct.  That will take quite a bit longer to clear than 500mg/week of cyp. That plus a shorter cycle means much less time that I'm not "natural". Do you remember his experience level and dose so I can have a better idea if I run it?

Anybody else want to weigh in?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 20, 2014)

He is a lot more experienced than me and has been running gear for years, I dont know his dose. I was taking 5001 test and 500 teste


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 22, 2014)

Love the stuff.  Not discounting the other poster's experiences, but I have run both good and bad 1-test.  Good 1-test is exceptional...one of the best steroids I have ever used.  I, as well as many othes who have used good stuff say it is comparable to trenbolone, but without the androgenic side effects that typically accompanies tren use.  It makes you hard & dry similar to tren...and gives comparable strength gains.  In terms of muscle growth, it is also similar, although you do need to use more 1-test than tren to get the same results...about twice as much. Generally this is not a problem, as it is typically dosed at 250 mg/ml and has almost no side effects.  It is like a side effect-free trenbolone when used at roughly double the dose.  I have found that best gains happen at 750-1,000 mg/week.

It is MUCH stronger (and better) than EQ.  In fact, EQ doesn't even compare.  This stuff builds considerably more muscle per mg, makes you harder & drier than Boldenone, and is similar in terms of side effects.  There has ben a lot of poorly compounded 1-test cyp sold on the market...under-dosed and immensely painfil PIP.  Good 1-test should not cause any PIP (or very minor) and provide excellent gains.  If you are looking for high quality mass, a 1-test & testosterone stack will get the joib done.  If you are trying to get as hard & dry as possible, a 1-test & tren stack is great.  Of course, adding in some orals will always improve results.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Love the stuff.  Not discounting the other poster's experiences, but I have run both good and bad 1-test.  Good 1-test is exceptional...one of the best steroids I have ever used.  I, as well as many othes who have used good stuff say it is comparable to trenbolone, but without the androgenic side effects that typically accompanies tren use.  It makes you hard & dry similar to tren...and gives comparable strength gains.  In terms of muscle growth, it is also similar, although you do need to use more 1-test than tren to get the same results...about twice as much. Generally this is not a problem, as it is typically dosed at 250 mg/ml and has almost no side effects.  It is like a side effect-free trenbolone when used at roughly double the dose.  I have found that best gains happen at 750-1,000 mg/week.
> 
> It is MUCH stronger (and better) than EQ.  In fact, EQ doesn't even compare.  This stuff builds considerably more muscle per mg, makes you harder & drier than Boldenone, and is similar in terms of side effects.  There has ben a lot of poorly compounded 1-test cyp sold on the market...under-dosed and immensely painfil PIP.  Good 1-test should not cause any PIP (or very minor) and provide excellent gains.  If you are looking for high quality mass, a 1-test & testosterone stack will get the joib done.  If you are trying to get as hard & dry as possible, a 1-test & tren stack is great.  Of course, adding in some orals will always improve results.



This is more along the lines of what I had seen before.  User reports of tren-like results on a lesser scale.  I always wanted to try it.  Not sure who carries a high quality 1-T right now though as I haven't been looking.  But this reminded me I need to


----------



## leo74 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Love the stuff.  Not discounting the other poster's experiences, but I have run both good and bad 1-test.  Good 1-test is exceptional...one of the best steroids I have ever used.  I, as well as many othes who have used good stuff say it is comparable to trenbolone, but without the androgenic side effects that typically accompanies tren use.  It makes you hard & dry similar to tren...and gives comparable strength gains.  In terms of muscle growth, it is also similar, although you do need to use more 1-test than tren to get the same results...about twice as much. Generally this is not a problem, as it is typically dosed at 250 mg/ml and has almost no side effects.  It is like a side effect-free trenbolone when used at roughly double the dose.  I have found that best gains happen at 750-1,000 mg/week.
> 
> It is MUCH stronger (and better) than EQ.  In fact, EQ doesn't even compare.  This stuff builds considerably more muscle per mg, makes you harder & drier than Boldenone, and is similar in terms of side effects.  There has ben a lot of poorly compounded 1-test cyp sold on the market...under-dosed and immensely painfil PIP.  Good 1-test should not cause any PIP (or very minor) and provide excellent gains.  If you are looking for high quality mass, a 1-test & testosterone stack will get the joib done.  If you are trying to get as hard & dry as possible, a 1-test & tren stack is great.  Of course, adding in some orals will always improve results.



I'm looking to stay lean and maybe put on 10lbs. But my real goal ha to get endurance and strength like I hear from eq. Simply put I want to be strong and able to put out line a cross-fitter and look like a beach model. Is it like tren in the aspect that it makes you want to puke when you look at a treadmill? Well it give the endurance gains I'm looking for? Would you recommend equal dose of 1 test to test?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 22, 2014)

Very hard to find quality 1-test.
It's just not that widely available.
If anyone finds a quality 1-test I'd like to know about it.

As Mike Arnold said, when it's bad it can cause horrible PIP. Debilitating, actually.
When it's good it should provide quality gains with minimal PIP.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 22, 2014)

leo74 said:


> I'm looking to stay lean and maybe put on 10lbs. But my real goal ha to get endurance and strength like I hear from eq. Simply put I want to be strong and able to put out line a cross-fitter and look like a beach model. Is it like tren in the aspect that it makes you want to puke when you look at a treadmill? Well it give the endurance gains I'm looking for? Would you recommend equal dose of 1 test to test?



It doesn't have the negative effects of endurance that tren can have, but it will improve muscular endurance a bit. Muscle gains largely depend on diet, as even the best compounds won't add much muscle with an insufficient diet. I couldn't possibly tell you whether you will gain 10 lbs or not, as there are numerous variables involved which will influence the end result. If you are new to AAS use, 10 lbs should be a piece of cake with most cycles. 

If you are looking for 10 lbs of lean mass, as well as increased strength and enudrance, you could achieve that with 100 different cycles. A low dose of test prop, a moderate-high dose of 1-test, and an oral will get the job done quite easily. As for orals, there are many which are good for your goals. Anavar would work, but don't expect too much lean mass. Dimethazine is a great oral--would add much more muscle and strength than Var, while also keeping you just as hard & dry. M-sten would work, as would Winstrol, T-bol, etc.  You could even replace the 1-test for Boldenone or Primo and still be on the right track.


----------

